# .......I hate when that happens



## treevet (May 15, 2007)

When two of you bust a noot to get a big honker in the truck and it rolls off when you don t see, man I hate when that happens

When you re on a job real far away and you made agreement to get paid on completion, and you are almost done and you see the wife and kids and dog in the station wagon heading out the driveway, man I hate when that happens.

When filing a chain and the file slips off the tooth and your hand goes right into a tooth and you try to stick the skin back together and make pretend it didn t happen but the damn blood oozes out anyway, I hate when that happens.

When your handsawing a limb and your elbow goes back into a stub with the funnybone and the meaty part of your hand glows, man I hate when that happens, and it ain t funny at all. 

Anyone up for this? Just a sentence or two.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 15, 2007)

When you make a perfect notch, and a nice bore cut to cut off a codom without nicking the one to be left, and the bark tears out from the edge of the hinge. Man, I hate it when that happens. (I kno....make relief cuts on the sides of the hinge...)

When you're 55' up, at the very top of of a pin oak removing ice broken limbs, and hearing thunder in the distance, and watching a thunderstorm roll your way, all while knowing you don't have time to finish the tree before the storm gets to you, so you'll have to climb it again. Man, I hate it when that happens.....like today.


----------



## clearance (May 15, 2007)

I don't use my handsaw unless my real saw gets pinched, and I wear gloves to sharpen. So that doesn't bother me. What does is when you have just put a killer edge on your saw and you cut through a nail some kid pounded into the tree years ago. But the thing that gets me the most is when you are doing utility work removing hazardous trees, and some people call you names, give you the finger as they drive past, or just give you a dirty look. That takes the cake, ungratefull mutts.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 15, 2007)

Drop your rope in dog poop and don't notice till it runs through your friction hitch-grinding it in and smearing it around.

Run out of gas in your saw when almost done with your backcut.

Groundie pulling the end of a rope through the block because you forgot to knot it.

Gaffing out.


----------



## Ed*L (May 16, 2007)

When you throw an almost new chain off the saw at full rpm and the sprocket grinds 4 drivers into oblivion before it quits spinning. 

Ed


----------



## Timberhauler (May 16, 2007)

When you're just about done with a job and cutting a log up with only a couple of cuts left to make,and you hit something and dull the crap out of your chain.
Or when you're falling a top and run out of gas just as that sucker starts to tip over..
When your only helper calls in sick.
You get to a jobsite and discover your chipper or New Holland has a dead battery and won't start to save your life.


----------



## Joshua (May 16, 2007)

When you've just spent two hours taking down a seriously scary and well caught up widowmaker without any incidents and you then get a 
7mm (1/4 inch) splinter behind your nail just from rolling one of the logs.
F**ing hurt for days!


----------



## begleytree (May 16, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> .
> You get to a jobsite and discover your chipper or New Holland has a dead battery and won't start to save your life.



been there. now everything gets started before I leave the lot in the am.
-Ralph

might as well contribute to the thread. 
...when a customer makes a check out to you and you swing by their bank on the way home to cash it and the teller blinks hard, smothers a short laugh and explains there's no funds to cover it in that account.


----------



## talon1189 (May 16, 2007)

When my brand new MS 361 saw with less than 10 hours on it gets pinched in a 15" tree and I try to free it with another saw......and the tree kicks back and down smashing the 361 into da dirt.........I hate when dat happens!


----------



## Bermie (May 16, 2007)

You get asked to deadwood and thin a big tree for a landscaper....good
You check the tree, all is well....good

You turn up (today) walk around and find the $(*&^ contractors have excavated and poured a set of steps RIGHT through the root zone, 6' from the trunk...piled all the excavated material on the other side on the root zone and tipped their cement mixer washings on the top....now I have to write a report to CMA when this tree suffers over the next years otherwise they may think it was my pruning!...I hate when that happens

You climb the tree, all looked ok from the ground, get up there and find lots of tiny nasty little thorns hiding under the leaves, scratched to bits....I hate when that happens


----------



## Recon Freak (May 16, 2007)

When you and the wife think you have a quiet moment and the kids knock on the door. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dadatwins (May 16, 2007)

When you drive across town for an appointment to look at a job for a potential customer that called you because you were highly recomended by the neighbor, and when you get there all that remains is some sawdust and debris where the tree used to be, and a homeowner that says the gardener came by and did the tree yesterday and she forgot to call you. :angry2:


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2007)

When I get hurried removing limbs from over a house and after tying a runner on to catch the piece... I cut on the wrong side of the runner, and watch the piece bomb into the roof... I hate it when that happens.

When a groundie fills the oil on my 200T and the oil saturates my rope because the dang filler cap wasn't seated right... man I hate that.

I hate it when the pine top I just cut hangs up horizontally without completely breaking the hinge.

I guess what I hate most though is when I'm lugging my freeking polesaw up an 80' Water Oak and before I even get to use it, the leash clip gets wedged open and it falls all the way from my TIP to terrafirma... of course while I'm working alone so there is no retrieving it... yep, I hate that.

OH, and I really, really hate when a customer in a gated community with a 10,000 square foot house pleads for a special price because he doesn't have much money to spend on his trees. I should just tell them I'll remove all Porche 911s, Mini Coopers and F350s for no charge but the tree is still gonna be $550.


----------



## beelsr (May 16, 2007)

treevet said:


> When filing a chain and the file slips off the tooth and your hand goes right into a tooth and you try to stick the skin back together and make pretend it didn t happen but the damn blood oozes out anyway, I hate when that happens.



Pinch together and dab on a bit of superglue. seriously.


----------



## beelsr (May 16, 2007)

You're 60 feet up in the manlift and the diesel runs out. And you have 15 seconds of battery left to call for :censored: to come and release the valves so you can descend.

When you have the saw stuck and you didn't bring a spare saw but only an axe.

And you tap the brand :censored: new 28" bar and brand :censored: new chain with the axe. And you end up getting the front end loader and just push the :censored: tree over. I really hate it when that happens.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 16, 2007)

when the groundie shuts the bucket truck off because he can't keep up leaving you stranded in the air for awhile.....hate when that happened but so did he when I got down.......


----------



## nytreeman (May 26, 2007)

I hate it when...
When your trying to finish that big job 50 miles away

one guy calls in sick

another is there.......but sick

chipper is acting up and you gotta climb out of the :censored: tree to fix it

then it storms

trucks all loaded and heading for home and find out that odd noise is your 
inside dual trying to leave the rim
and why dont I have a spare tire on this mother :censored: truck????


----------



## ropensaddle (May 26, 2007)

Senior moment, when you are doing a job in sub div. all them houses
and nature is not being nice and you finally find one semi private spot
with no time and two small pieces of toilet paper !


When the new groundy can't read gas symbol on saw and fills 
is back assward and sends up eighty foot on a 100 degree day!



When it is that time of the month and you find that bills total
much more than income!



When it has been a week with no calls or jobs and phone rings
you look a number and think alright about time only to hear a yellow
page salesman say its that time and is more than last year.


----------



## nytreeman (May 27, 2007)

Recon Freak said:


> When you and the wife think you have a quiet moment and the kids knock on the door. :hmm3grin2orange:



BTW love my kids but I soooo hate that,lol


----------



## treevet (May 27, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Senior moment, when you are doing a job in sub div. all them houses
> and nature is not being nice and you finally find one semi private spot
> with no time and two small pieces of toilet p




If that happened after having Taco Bell that could be a senor moment!

When you re out to dinner w the wife at a local restaurant and a recent client and his wife come up to your table to say hi and look at your wife to be introduced and you ve got food on a fork just entering your mouth.........and you ve got no clue what their name is................If at Taco Bell..........again ....a senor moment. hate when that happened!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 27, 2007)

Last cut of the day when bucking with a 41inch bar on the 88 on a steep hillside the log breaks up where a union was years ago, trapping the saw full embedded in the log and it takes near 2 hours to free it, to find its bloody bent and its to dark to walk out without falling over with 88, fuel, felling bar, wedges, hammer and 066 a dozen times.

Ordering chains online and not being able to work out the oregon equivelent of the davinchi code to what chain you want!

Having an old lady manage to keep you at a quote/consultation, for 2.5 hours (swear to god I tried and tried to get away without actually headbutting her) and making time in your hectic schedule to do the work and not getting the job. Only to have her call you back a month later with another job which your strongly suspect is going nowhere.

That little bit more clients always want cut when everythings packed and cleaned up and its getting dark and youd underquoted. 

Reassembling the brake or throttle assembly of an ms200


----------



## talon1189 (May 27, 2007)

Being in a real hurry to make an appointment and you stop by the bank to cash a check. The senior citizen in line is telling his lifetime story to the only teller in the bank and you are stuck behind him




Damn......I hate when that happens


----------



## kkottemann (May 27, 2007)

or when a goundie does not let the top run on a tall pine and you get jolted real good.. I hate it when that happens.

Mabe some of you have the same problem I have with busting hydrolic lines on a skidsteer and grapple of a knuckleboom loader.... I hate it when that happens.

I really hate it when I get up in a tree and the neighbors dog just will not stop barking (Alll damm day) I hate that. A jar of cheap peanutbutter usually does the trick.

But what I hate most of all is when fema is still doing work for free in your home town 2 years after a storm and slowly killing your career.. I F&^% hate it when that happens..


----------



## Sprig (May 27, 2007)

Picking the 'nice' big barkless peeler to buck up at the end of the day and finding out the backside is embedded with gravel (with the brand-new chain), many I hated that, but not as much as the 10 strokes a tooth to git her cutting straight again :bang:

Having a perfectly wonderful and lazy Saturday drinkin' and chattin' with yer mates, cooking/eatin' an awesome meal, then zipping through the tip of my finger with a serrated steak-knife (bled like Old Faithful, slightly thinned blood), still trying ta figure out wtf I was doing at the time while doing the dishes with one hand, man I hated that too, man this morning sucked


----------



## mckeetree (May 27, 2007)

When you get all set up on a job and the stupid-ass neighbor lights a big pile of leaves and it's sort of a damp day and it's smoking you out.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 27, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Senior moment, when you are doing a job in sub div. all them houses
> and nature is not being nice and you finally find one semi private spot
> with no time and two small pieces of toilet paper!



Ha ha-you know, i've wondered what i would be like to work in an office and when nature calls all you have to do is get up and use the facilities. Instead of jumping up in the back of the chip-truck, running out of tp and ripping the pockets and sleeves of your shirt to use, idiot groundies who think it's a kick to fire up the chipper and start chipping while you're doing your business, the homeowner's wife suddenly showing up right when you drop your pants, the chip box full of a mixture of sycamore and poison ivy chips, running out of tp and shirtsleeves so using some old window cleaner rags and dealing with that stinging sensation, guys not knowing you're in the box and start up and move the truck while you can't keep your balance and fall over, having the cops called on you because you couldn't hold it any longer and the chip box was full and you thought the fence could hide you---man, toilets at work have to be an awesome thing!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2007)

Stranded ,stranded on a toilet bowl, what do you do when your stranded
and you can't find a roll? Well you can tell your a man if you wipe with your hand
stranded, stranded, stranded, stranded!


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Stranded ,stranded on a toilet bowl, what do you do when your stranded
> and you can't find a roll? Well you can tell your a man if you wipe with your hand
> stranded, stranded, stranded, stranded!



Ewwwwww

I'd leave my boxers behind first.


----------



## talon1189 (May 28, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Stranded ,stranded on a toilet bowl, what do you do when your stranded
> and you can't find a roll? Well you can tell your a man if you wipe with your hand
> stranded, stranded, stranded, stranded!


Dat is NASTY.......You may get some negative feedback on this one


----------



## BC_Logger (May 28, 2007)

1 Last call  

2 trees that are all tangled together :chainsawguy: 

3 when I break things :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2007)

ddhlakebound said:


> Ewwwwww
> 
> I'd leave my boxers behind first.


Yeah me too, that was just a song made up by bored old farts where I
once worked making gas pumps! It imitates branded but you may have
known that!


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

When the truck is all packed up, the street is clean, and the homeowner gets there and asks for one more limb.

When the hot girl comes out with a glass of ice water(This was today), You ask her name and she immediatley follows with a comment about her husband.
----She was in a bikini top, I mean come on dammit.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 1, 2007)

*Yesterday*

Hired ta help a good mate to drop PVC down a 425ft well-head yesterday, had everything down in good time and got to the last 3 pieces of pipe...... the pope was too short (so was da rope), so we tied in another length and ran it around a nearby transfomer to the back of the truck and held our breath and cut the rope, it didn't drop (yay). Put on one more piece and the rope snapped, plunging the pipe down who-knows-how-far (we figure 60-80ft). This was after all assurances there was enough pipe and rope to do the installation. GAH! *nothin' ta see folks, move along* (The previous plumbers had taken the pully, for lowering, as well. Nice move guys! :bang: )

Then we borrow his bosses truck and take two vehicles across the water to go rescue his ex's junk from a storage unit. She pisses off to get a fix and leaves us stranded, unable to get the stuff to take back here. About 400$ trip totally wasted with 6 hrs of driving in rush hour traffic. X2 GAH!!
I hate it when this happens.



I feel much better today though  But I want ta kill somethin'.........hm, roast beast melts I think


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



Take that" treeignorantator "


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms




Yeah, I really used to hate when some jackass foreman would risk the saftey of his crew to get a bit more production. More than one time I had to explain to stupid people that *thunder* was the result of lightning, and lightning has a habit of striking trees, and any people foolish enough to be in them in a thunderstorm. 

How many greedy, arrogant, stupid things can you say in one day?


----------



## DDM (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



I thought your 375.00 climber could walk on water?


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

Either that or he is non-conductive.....Hey wait, that would be pretty cool


----------



## clearance (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



Why don't you buy them caulks then tard?


----------



## DDM (Jun 2, 2007)

clearance said:


> Why don't you buy them caulks then tard?



He's to cheap but some goodwill golf shoes might be up his alley.


----------



## woodchux (Jun 2, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



If the climber is too scared, just get up there yourself and do it..... You can put your bags of mulch under the tree in case you slip and fall.


----------



## letigre (Jun 2, 2007)

three things;

1. treein is a hoax

2. driving 45mins to do a quote and finding out that the 'huge' mango out the front was 3m tall and you didnt bring your saw to at least make the trip worthwhile.

3. trying to explain to customers/walkersby, that you do indeed know how to do your job and that you do understand tree-mechanics/biology and that that fig tree at the front of the school is NOT 300 years old. that really rubs me the wrong way; 'anyone can prune/remove', 'i've done my time in the tree-lopping game', 'nah see you want to do it like this' and my all time favourite, 'what are you wasting your time for, i'd prune him off at groundlevel'.

just my two cents.


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 2, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



But that adrenalin rush is such a great feeling,just a lil slip 30 ft out on a nice arching lateral with your rope at a 45 

Tree"innovator" give it a try sometime


----------



## flying frog (Jun 2, 2007)

just happened yesterday 

when your wife takes your diesel truck, and calls saying it quit in the middle of the road. 
Me " Did you stop and fuel up?" 
She " Yes, just like you told me." 
Me " Regular or Super !? " 
She " Regular, silly, it's getting expensive You Know. " 
Me " Yup,..... it sure is..." 

.... I hate when that happens.


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 3, 2007)

flying frog said:


> just happened yesterday
> 
> when your wife takes your diesel truck, and calls saying it quit in the middle of the road.
> Me " Did you stop and fuel up?"
> ...



oh oh:bang:


----------



## beelsr (Jun 3, 2007)

when the pump nozzle gets stuck in the side of the truck.

And you're at the only diesel pump at the station.

And your wife took your toolkit out of the truck (it sits on the pax floor) because she wanted the extra room.

And the station attendant doesn't have a screwdriver. 

So you use the only tool you have - your Spyderco pocket knife to wedge the stupid coil they put around the freakin' nozzle out from the gas cap threads.

And you break the tip off the knife. Which is now in the gas tank.

so you go into the station to wash all the diesel off your hands and she yells at you because you're rude and inconsiderate with all these other people waiting to get diesel.

But you eat your ice cream sandwich with smug satisfaction....


----------



## Sprig (Jun 3, 2007)

Having ta smile sweetly because my daughter decided to let me sleep in and surprise me with a belated b-day cake, oh let the joy begin! The biggest surprise is that it only took me an hour to clean up (chocolate powder icky bleh) after I made her clean up. aw shucks. The cake? It was, um, lets say, memorable (my teeth will remember, my tastebuds are in shock, it never made to da guts, but I grinned away in a very chocolaty-gooey way and thanked her for her kind consideration lol). My stomach really hates it when this happens!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2007)

When you get up at 3 am to go turkey hunting groggily
stumble to the bathroom to brush teeth and find out the horrible
tasting toothpaste is preparation h man I hate when that happens.


When a very sexy young lady is giving you a definate look and your
head starts swelling only to find out there is a tall man right behind
you man I hate when that happens even if your married it nice to 
feel wanted lol.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 3, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> [...]
> When the hot girl comes out with a glass of ice water(This was today), You ask her name and she immediatley follows with a comment about her husband.
> ----She was in a bikini top, I mean come on dammit.



Dude, if she shows up w/ ice water wearing a bikini top and mentions her husband... she's not telling you to leave her alone, she's telling you to be discrete. If she shows up with a shirt over the bikini top, mentions her husband and gives you a $25 tip... then she's telling you to eat your heart out.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 3, 2007)

flying frog said:


> just happened yesterday
> 
> when your wife takes your diesel truck, and calls saying it quit in the middle of the road.
> Me " Did you stop and fuel up?"
> ...



I did that once when I was 17. I'd never driven a diesel truck before and didn't even occur to me that I pulled up to the wrong pump. The attendant merrily pumped 45 gallons into the tank and when I was checking the cap I noticed the little sticker saying "Diesel only"... back then their solution was to siphon all the fuel into a ditch. :bang:


----------



## flying frog (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, mine was a little more work ,draining and bleeding everything from the fuel injectors back,.... but the make up sex was Great!:biggrinbounce2:
......I like when that Happens!


----------



## Sprig (Jun 3, 2007)

flying frog said:


> Well, mine was a little more work ,draining and bleeding everything from the fuel injectors back,.... but the make up sex was Great!:biggrinbounce2:
> ......I like when that Happens!



LOLOL! We like it when that happens too, but the shoe on da other foot, man, it can be hurtful when you're trying real hard to be the best ya can be and get, and get 'meh.' *sigh* Single over a year now and fighting all urges of entanglement, thank god for decent friends or I'd be in trouble again I am sure.


----------



## talon1189 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Having ta smile sweetly because my daughter decided to let me sleep in and surprise me with a belated b-day cake, oh let the joy begin! The biggest surprise is that it only took me an hour to clean up (chocolate powder icky bleh) after I made her clean up. aw shucks. The cake? It was, um, lets say, memorable (my teeth will remember, my tastebuds are in shock, it never made to da guts, but I grinned away in a very chocolaty-gooey way and thanked her for her kind consideration lol). My stomach really hates it when this happens!


What?.........How sweet of her  How old is she Serge? I wish dat I had a little daughter to make me a cake.......but......I only have 6 indoor long haired cats over here and they would only get fur in da cake if they could cook    Be thankful that ya have her


----------



## Sprig (Jun 3, 2007)

talon1189 said:


> What?.........How sweet of her  How old is she Serge? I wish dat I had a little daughter to make me a cake.......but......I only have 6 indoor long haired cats over here and they would only get fur in da cake if they could cook    Be thankful that ya have her


 She is 8, and the light of my life for sure.
The reason yer cats don't cook fer ya is the same reason they don't hitch-hike, they have little teeny thumbs hidden by fur (which makes it really hard for dem ta grab da cookie trays  ) Don't they bring ya mice an' snakes? Bad lazy kitties!


----------



## talon1189 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sprig said:


> She is 8, and the light of my life for sure.
> The reason yer cats don't cook fer ya is the same reason they don't hitch-hike, they have little teeny thumbs hidden by fur (which makes it really hard for dem ta grab da cookie trays  ) Don't they bring ya mice an' snakes? Bad lazy kitties!


 Like I said before........indoor cats.........I hope dat dey don't bring me a snake :bang: Gah!


----------



## beelsr (Jun 3, 2007)

flying frog said:


> Well, mine was a little more work ,draining and bleeding everything from the fuel injectors back,.... but the make up sex was Great!:biggrinbounce2:
> ......I like when that Happens!



You need to start a new thread.


----------



## Bermie (Jun 4, 2007)

When I'm up a tree an wondering why my legs itch really bad and there is no poison ivy around... so upon pondering the conundrum realize that when I had my trousers out drying on the line (inside out) my husband was upwind grinding fibreglass...
 :chainsawguy:


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate it when the log truck driver leaves 3 uglies on the front lawn cause he had a half load going in, and I don’t find out about it until 2 weeks latter when the (now irate) homeowner starts calling. All this after I paid the guy who arranged trucking.

Or when you ask for a stump guy to bid some stumps and he shows up an subsequently proceeds to grinderate all of the stumps.

Or when you agree to do a job for a buddy and it turns out to be an underbid whore for an old woman who you can’t make happy, thanks buddy.

Or when you call the logger to tell him your taking his guy to the hospital with a cut hand and the logger says WTF are you drivin way over there for! Drop him off at the dentist office down the street and get back in that MF tree.

Or when the log truck driver decides it easier to use the neighbors driveway to load and turns their smooth black asphalt into 5 minus aggregate.

And especially when all the trees were filled with cement 30 years ago. 

But the thing that really tops all for me is when I come around the corner headed for home after a long, hot, miserable, day and pull into the beer store only to find it closed. I really hate it when that happens.


----------



## blueatlascedar (Jul 30, 2009)

I hate it when you're 50' up that tree and realize that awesome pain in your face and neck are all those fired up baldface hornets that aren't happy you invaded their domain and are expressing their displeasure of your presence.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2009)

Treeinnovator said:


> or when your climbers complain about the bark being slippery while limbwalking in the afternoon thunderstorms



I tell em to put on the spikes , should had em on the first place... for 375


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 31, 2009)

when they dont pay you enough to bring the 2hunge to work and u gotta run the beat echo 330 all day......man i hate when that happens


----------



## treevet (Jul 31, 2009)

When (today) the pump in the cherry picker that was fixed, wasn't fixed and You're boomed all the way out and it stops all together and you have to have the gm fire a bean bag at your head to get a climb line sent up so you can get in the tree to come down. Hated when that happened. (kinda funny tho)


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 31, 2009)

talon1189 said:


> Being in a real hurry to make an appointment and you stop by the bank to cash a check. The senior citizen in line is telling his lifetime story to the only teller in the bank and you are stuck behind him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look forward to when I am old and get to do that....not to mention muttering "youth is wasted on the young"LOL!


----------



## Bermie (Jul 31, 2009)

When your sub's chipper throws a blade because his mechanic didn't use a torque wrench...and the client is helping drag brush and you have to scramble to find another chipper...and there are now PILES of brush sitting on his garden because this weekend is a four day holiday for cricket and everyone is partying or off the Island...hate when that happens...yesterday!

That mechanic is gonna hate that this happened when Gilly gets ahold of him!!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 31, 2009)

when you are hooking up your chipper to the Chip truck, step over the trailer bar to hook up a chain, and bang the side of your knee-by the knee cap on the handle.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 31, 2009)

How about those Stilh Oil Caps?
How about your groundies putting away empty saws in the truck tool box?
But Holy Crap those Stihl Oil Caps are :censored:
Oil on the boots-bucket,
Oil down the pants leg-climbing!


----------



## treevet (Jul 31, 2009)

Bermie said:


> When your sub's chipper throws a blade because his mechanic didn't use a torque wrench...and the client is helping drag brush and you have to scramble to find another chipper...and there are now PILES of brush sitting on his garden because this weekend is a four day holiday for cricket and everyone is partying or off the Island...hate when that happens...yesterday!
> 
> That mechanic is gonna hate that this happened when Gilly gets ahold of him!!



I hated when that happened to me once too. Stoner employee mechanic. Luck you ( and I ) lived thru that, not lol.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jul 31, 2009)

Recon Freak said:


> When you and the wife think you have a quiet moment and the kids knock on the door. :hmm3grin2orange:



At least you close the door


----------



## treevet (Jul 31, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> when you are hooking up your chipper to the Chip truck, step over the trailer bar to hook up a chain, and bang the side of your knee-by the knee cap on the handle.



We always gettin it on the knee cap from the pintel hitch on the pick up. Kinda like a 3 stooges thang. Never gonna learn......


----------



## Bermie (Aug 1, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> How about those Stilh Oil Caps?
> How about your groundies putting away empty saws in the truck tool box?
> But Holy Crap those Stihl Oil Caps are :censored:
> Oil on the boots-bucket,
> Oil down the pants leg-climbing!



Oh the classic oil cap fart up!!!
Last time for me, my groudie sent up the saw, then commented..there's a lot of liquid dripping out of the tree...'  oil all over my pants leg, in my shoe, and on the bit of tree I was trying to stand on...I HATE that!!!!


----------



## Greystoke (Aug 5, 2009)

When you finish pruning the deadwood out of a 60 foot tall ponderosa pine, and the HO comes out with a pair of binoculars to inspect, and says "you missed some on the tips"


----------



## deeker (Aug 6, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> When you finish pruning the deadwood out of a 60 foot tall ponderosa pine, and the HO comes out with a pair of binoculars to inspect, and says "you missed some on the tips"



Love to work with the ponderosa pines.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate it when you carefully reduce branches over the satellite dish, roping down all the tough bits then drop an 8 inch stub the wrong side of the branch and crack a tile. Sigh... I really hate that.


----------

